# Upgrade to 320GB only gave 140 hours



## Amstel (Apr 5, 2007)

I upgraded my series 2 single tuner Tivo quick and easy last time using MFS Tools. I got new 80GB single tuner Tivo for my son and tried upgrading the same way but had some problems. First, I couldn't get the backup to work right. When I ran 
mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc 
I got a msg saying tivo.bak was read only.

I decided to risk not backing it up and skipped that. I did a copy from the Tivo 80GB drive to a new WD 320GB drive using
dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdc bs=1024k. 
That seemed to work OK. Then when I went to expand it using 
mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hdc 
and it said it added 66 hours (I thought it should be closer to 240hrs more). 

I decided to put it back in the Tivo and fire it up and see what it shows on there. I went through the guided setup and when it was all done I checked the capacity and sure enough, it shows around 147 hours not the 320 or so I was expecting.

Any thoughts on what I may have done wrong or what I can do to correct this?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Are you using a newer MFSTools Disc that itself has an LBA48 kernel?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The partition mounted at /mnt/dos/ is probably NTFS which is mounted read only by default.

Strongly suggest that you start over. Download and use the (free) MFSLive CD This version of MFSTools has several fixes other then just the 137GB LBA48 size limit. If you use the Interactive Command Generator the copy/expand can be done in one single step including increasing the swap partition size (needed with larger drives)


----------



## Amstel (Apr 5, 2007)

I redid it using WinMFS and it worked great! Thanks!


----------

